
What would happen if all animals were as smart as us - mouzogu
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20160824-what-would-happen-if-all-animals-were-as-smart-as-us
======
smb06
Maybe some of them already are and its us who haven't harnessed their smarts.

There are animals that can survive in extreme radiation in outer space.

There are animals that can regrow limbs and organs.

There are animals that never seem to get cancer.

Sure, that's a different form of adaptation than cognitive intelligence but
there are many facets in which humans are far behind animals.

------
JoeAltmaier
We're not all that smart, individually. If they don't get social and
cooperative, then its just a bunch of average joe's being annoying and
demanding and occasionally violent. I think nothing would change.

